# Some mushrooms growing on stacked wood ends.



## ohlongarm (Sep 30, 2011)

We don't get much sun back in the woods where we live ,I noticed there are some fungus looking mushroom things growing on some of the ends of the rounds.Will this destroy the pile eventually the piles are stacked and going on two and a half years old off the ground about four inches and just the tops covered.The piles are facing south but get little sun,the rear obviously north not alot of mushrooms ,but just wondering if anyone had a similar experience. Thanks


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 30, 2011)

I would not worry about them. They should dry up even in the shade and won't harm anything when burned either. I remember a few years when we had lots of wood like that and we just never worried and all was well. 

I have a few cord that is stacked where it gets little or no sunshine too. No problem and some of that will be burned this winter.


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 1, 2011)

Seems like oak always does that.  Doesn't hurt, it will burn.


----------



## fire_man (Oct 1, 2011)

I've got exactly the same situation: wood that has been stacked (but mine is uncovered) for about 2.5 years with shrooms growing on it. But what I have found very interesting (and makes sense) is my Cottonwood that has been loosely top covered, has absolutely no sign of fungus, but the beech and oak left uncovered do. The wood is all in the same area of the lot, getting very little sun. I am waiting for a dry spell to cover the beech/oak, but there has been no end to our rain!


----------



## fossil (Oct 1, 2011)

I would neither worry about them nor eat them.  Rick


----------



## fire_man (Oct 1, 2011)

It just bugs me  to see all those wood eating fungus things in there. And I noticed lots of salamanders and  slimy bark, just kind of a mess in there. The splits still looks fine, but I still have two more years before this stuff gets burned. No way will it be in good shape in two years if I leave it uncovered. I'm glad I inspected it so closely, I'm waiting for a dry spell and then will tarp it.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 1, 2011)

Typically the fungus grows for a length of time and then "fruits" (sends up mushrooms) after the food is all gone or the moisture supply is going away.  so the fungus might have been established when the wood was cut, or it could have established when the wood was fresh and tasty and is now "sowing it's wild oats" before it dies.


----------



## Slow1 (Oct 1, 2011)

benjamin said:
			
		

> Typically the fungus grows for a length of time and then "fruits" (sends up mushrooms) after the food is all gone or the moisture supply is going away.  so the fungus might have been established when the wood was cut, or it could have established when the wood was fresh and tasty and is now "sowing it's wild oats" before it dies.



Hmmm... so maybe it is a good sign that the wood is finally drying up?  ok, I'm just looking for good news in it I suppose.  I have a good crop of it on a couple of my stacks at the moment too you see...


----------



## GatorDL55 (Oct 1, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> I would neither worry about them nor eat them.  Rick



Nah - throw em in a blender to make a nice shake, consume said shake and put on some psychedelic music.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 1, 2011)

Been happening on the ends of my oak splits for 30 years. Knock'em off before you bring the splits in to burn or just let'em be BTUs in the stove. I have a neighbor that uses nothing but oak splits for his edible mushroom farm.

They eat very little. And when  they get brittle you know that oak is stove burning dry.


----------



## ddddddden (Oct 1, 2011)

Apparently, sun exposure doesn't affect wood fungus that much.  I have lichen on oak splits stacked out in the open, mostly on the split ends facing SW, which get *full sun* all afternoon. Recently started growing on cherry rounds too.  Stacked in that location for ~ 1 yr. . .fungus appeared last spring, I think.  Yeah it burns, but I worry @ the potassium ruining my catalyst if I don't let all of the fungus burn off before closing the bypass.  Doh!


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Oct 1, 2011)

I searched, and searched, and searched, and came up with an estimate of .03 btu's per cubic inch of fungi


----------



## Ken S (Oct 1, 2011)

They will burn,you say the top is covered but you are going to put a tarp on it soon but if you tarp the whole thing you will trap moisture inside and create a real problem


----------



## madrone (Oct 1, 2011)

Around here it's weird if there aren't mushrooms growing on your woodpile.


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 1, 2011)

I have all kinds of fungi growing on my oak piles, different colors, mostly on the ends facing north.


----------



## NH_Wood (Oct 1, 2011)

Ken S said:
			
		

> They will burn,you say the top is covered but you are going to put a tarp on it soon but if you tarp the whole thing you will trap moisture inside and create a real problem



+1 - never tarp the pile completely - leave the sides open to allow airflow and moisture to escape - otherwise, you'll have a real problem with rot, as mentioned above.  I see folks around me with woodpiles that have been completely sealed and not uncovered for at least 2 years - wonder what the wood looks like inside. Cheers!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 1, 2011)

fire_man said:
			
		

> I've got exactly the same situation: wood that has been stacked (but mine is uncovered) for about 2.5 years with shrooms growing on it. But what I have found very interesting (and makes sense) is my Cottonwood that has been loosely top covered, has absolutely no sign of fungus, but the beech and oak left uncovered do. The wood is all in the same area of the lot, getting very little sun. I am waiting for a dry spell to cover the beech/oak, but there has been no end to our rain!




Tony, that cottonwood was really wet when you put it there but that stuff dries super fast too and that is why no fungus there.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 1, 2011)

fire_man said:
			
		

> It just bugs me  to see all those wood eating fungus things in there. And I noticed lots of salamanders and  slimy bark, just kind of a mess in there. The splits still looks fine, but I still have two more years before this stuff gets burned. No way will it be in good shape in two years if I leave it uncovered. I'm glad I inspected it so closely, I'm waiting for a dry spell and then will tarp it.



Well Tony, once again I quoted you. You can indeed leave that uncovered or cover it whichever way you wish and the wood will be just fine in 2 years.


----------



## fire_man (Oct 1, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> fire_man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dennis:

I'm just not sure about leaving it uncovered. If you could see this wood and compare against the same age wood that was covered, you would see what I mean. The uncovered stuff is still solid, not punky, but it's soaking wet and heavy,like it's water logged. And like I said, lots of fungus like growth, while my covered stuff is much lighter with absolutely no sign of fungus or mold. I think you are correct about the Cottonwood, that stuff dried quick, and since it was covered it stayed dry and could not support fungus.

Why do you cover your wood after the first year? I think you have it right, let it season uncovered for a little while, then cover it. Do you wait a full year before covering or just one Summer?

I am going to HD tomorrow to pick up some (hopefully) cheap 4x8 sheets of OSB. I will then tarp the OSB. I wish I could find some of that corrugated roofing from a torn down barn.


----------



## Georgiadave (Oct 2, 2011)

If the fungus is the same as what I have, it is a product of the sap in the wood.  I cut it off with a machete while the wood is still stacked.


----------



## Dune (Oct 2, 2011)

Fungus always indicates decay. 

Just felt like saying that. Burn it!


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 3, 2011)

Fungi . . . no worries . . . just burn it.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 3, 2011)

If its one of these.....I'll be right over.  ;-)


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 3, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> If its one of these.....I'll be right over.  ;-)



Mt brother in law came across one of those when he was in the woods cutting wood, we split it in half and put it on the grill, man it was good.


----------



## peakbagger (Oct 4, 2011)

The recomended method of growing shitake mushrooms is on oak logs that are kept in a shady damp area. The mushrooms usually fruit when there is a significant change in temperature in spring and fall. Growers who want them more often throw the logs in a pond and that usually is enouhg of a temperature change for them to fruit. The logs are usually good for about 5 years and then they are rotted out. Do not the growers inoculate the log with small wooden plugs that have the spores in them.


----------

